# Lost Werner on Ruby Horse/Westwater



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, well, well used Werner Player, bent shaft, orange blades, carbon, with my name and, unfortunately, old phone number on it.

Most likely somewhere on Ruby Horsethief, not sure since an uncammed paddle and high levels of drunkeness led to paddle jumping from the raft.

Give me a call if you've come across it

Josh Stupka
901-786-3127


----------

